# Phormingochilus everetti by Joe Rossi



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Nov 6, 2015)

Wow! Good looking spider that Joe Rossi has in his collection. I don't know much about them except of how gentle and docile this species is according to Mr. Joe Rossi. He tells me it's so docile he could just sleep, cuddle etc. with this species. All I could do is laugh about what he had mentioned. On a serious side of this thread I like the appearance of this species good looking spider. But unfortunately I'm still staying away from old world tarantulas for the time being. 


*Courtesy photo by Mr. Joe Rossi: Phormingochilus everetti*

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## jiacovazzi (Nov 6, 2015)

Beautiful looking T.


----------



## micheldied (Nov 6, 2015)

I can't wait until these are more common in the hobby. A lot like Cyriopagopus or Lampropelma.


----------



## Beary Strange (Nov 6, 2015)

They're really gorgeous Ts; it's been on my wishlist for a while now.


----------



## Sana (Nov 6, 2015)

Super beautiful but I don't think that I would want an OW tarantula on my hand.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Nov 7, 2015)

_prosoma_ colour looks like "Psalmo" a lot (_Psalmopoeus cambridgei_)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AntikInsomniak (Nov 7, 2015)

Definitely a beautiful spider. Reminds me a lot of my AF Cyriopagopus sp. Hatihati in premolt


----------



## Storm76 (Nov 9, 2015)

They do look lovely, indeed. As for temperament, that's a first that I hear that about them? Is that common with those, or did he just luck out with his specimen being an oddball?


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Nov 10, 2015)

Storm76 said:


> They do look lovely, indeed. As for temperament, that's a first that I hear that about them? Is that common with those, or did he just luck out with his specimen being an oddball?


 Joe was telling me that the spider jumped into his hand so he had no choice but to have handle her. As temperment goes with the female he has you could say probably an oddball. Joe, says that the females reaction was like an Avicularia sp. which he thought it was odd. So far she is mellow.


----------



## Storm76 (Nov 10, 2015)

jose said:


> Joe was telling me that the spider jumped into his hand so he had no choice but to have handle her. As temperment goes with the female he has you could say probably an oddball. Joe, says that the females reaction was like an Avicularia sp. which he thought it was odd. So far she is mellow.


Gotcha. Wouldn't trust it to stay that way, but I get the message. Thanks for explaining.


----------



## peterUK (Nov 10, 2015)

jose said:


> Joe was telling me that the spider jumped into his hand so he had no choice but to have handle her. As temperment goes with the female he has you could say probably an oddball. Joe, says that the females reaction was like an Avicularia sp. which he thought it was odd. So far she is mellow.


I think his must be broke  I have 5 female P everetti and there is NO way would I let any of them get anywhere near my hands and I always use forceps while working in their tanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## JoeRossi (Nov 10, 2015)

Lol...this thread makes me giggle as I did not know you were going to post the photo I sent (there were better shots by the way)! However, now that it is posted you always have my consent to post any picture(s) I send to you.

Feeding response is very agressive as insinuated, but oddly enough the few times she has lept out of the cage (maybe she thinks she's a squirrel) and onto my hand or carpet her response has been very docile and almost Avic in nature.  All of my Gbb feeding response would lead me to believe they would rip my hand off, but we know many are handable if necessary.  I have kept/raised many everetti, but have never needed to handle them.  I wonder if others have had to handle and have feedback? Perhaps most have just seen feeding response and never had to try and handle as well?  Either way she is as unique as the author of this thread "Fracta Man" lol.


----------



## grayzone (Apr 4, 2017)

Where are all the cool ts at in the hobby NOW? im tired of seeing the same old same old. I wish you old timers were still around here offering up cool/more exotic stuff

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## edesign (May 17, 2017)

Define "cool ts"? I see cool ones for sale all the time and some in my invert room.

Ceratogyrus? Check.
Encyocratella? Check.
Less common pokies? Check.
Rufilatas? Check.
Tappies of all flavors? Check.
Augacephalus? Check.
Chilobrachys? Check.
Rarer Harpactira like marksi, baviana, chrysogaster...? Check.
Iridopelma? Check.
Big nasty NW terrestrials like Phormictopus, Pamphobeteus, and Xenesthis (ok, Sericopelma, Theraphosinae, might as well toss Theraphosa in there too) including rare ones like X. sp. "blue", sp. "megascopula", P. sp. "solaris", P. sp. "flammifera", P. platyomma, and so on? Check.
Psalmos like ecclesiasticus, langenbucheri, and very recently victori (pricey)? Pulcher? Check, check.
Selenocosmia? Check.
Orphnaecus? Check.
Lampropelmas? Check.
Cyriocosmus? Check.
Harpactirella? Check.
Euthlus? Check.
Cyriopagopus? Check.
Avicularia (including the revised Ybyrapora and Caribena species)? Check.

I can keep going if none of those interest you  More obscure genera/species...there's more species available today than ever before.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Dovey (Jul 24, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> _prosoma_ colour looks like "Psalmo" a lot (_Psalmopoeus cambridgei_)


Yeah, no kidding! I thought this photo was mislabeled at first. ;->


----------

